# Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?



## Fabi84 (26. November 2005)

ich und ein freund haben uns zum schleppen auf hecht dieses boot zusammengeschustert es sollte leicht zu transportieren sein deswg haben wir uns für ein schlauchboot entschieden, es ist für 2 personen zugelassen allerdings wird es schon recht eng zu 2 :l
;+ ist es eurer meinung nach gut geignet bzw. wo wird es an seine grenzen stossen sind die rutenhalter gut angebracht wie bringen wir einen e-motor optimal an;+ 


schreibt mir eure meinung zu unserem KAHN!!!!

danke

euer
FABI84


----------



## fette beute (26. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*

ihr habt euch mühe gegeben #6 aber sorry ich würd mit dem ding nicht losfahren das is mir zu eng und zu klein und ich glaub wenn du da drinne sitzt und drillst macht es auch nur halb soviel spaß  aber jeder so wie er will wenn ihr spaß dran habt wünsch ich euch petri heil #6


----------



## Fabi84 (26. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*



			
				fette beute schrieb:
			
		

> ihr habt euch mühe gegeben #6 aber sorry ich würd mit dem ding nicht losfahren das is mir zu eng und zu klein und ich glaub wenn du da drinne sitzt und drillst macht es auch nur halb soviel spaß  aber jeder so wie er will wenn ihr spaß dran habt wünsch ich euch petri heil #6



Klein isses nicht gemütlich ist es |rolleyes

ja hmm fürn grösseren kahn hat leider das budget nich gereicht und vielleicht sollte ich dazu sagen das wir mit dem teil nicht die rügener bodden abschleppen wollten  sondern unseren mittelgrossen vereinssee dort schleppt sonst niemand und wir haben uns halt grosse erfolge dadurch versprochen#6


----------



## Rosi (26. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*

Ein E-Motor ist doch nur so ein kleines Ding. Am Heck des Bootes müßte ein Brett eingebaut sein dafür. Eigentlich steht das in der Beschreibung vom Boot, welches Gewicht der Motor haben darf. Es sieht so aus, als ob ihr die Rutenhalter am Brett angebaut habt. 
Jedenfalls sollten die Ruten nicht zu lang sein, sonst bekommt ihr die Hechte schlecht ins Boot. 

Ihr müßt ja auch nicht immer zusammen losfahren, ich glaube das wird eng.


----------



## Wedaufischer (26. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*

Das mit den Ruten habt ihr doch schon ganz passabel gelöst. #6 Wenn du fragst, wo bringen wir den E-Motor an, gehe ich davon aus, dass ihr vorhabt mit 2 Motoren zu fahren.|kopfkrat Ansonsten würde ich sagen, bringt ihn doch am Spiegel an und sucht euch einen guten Platz für den Tank und die Batterie.
Nun, ich denke es wird ganz schön eng mir 2 Personen.


----------



## Fabi84 (26. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Ruten habt ihr doch schon ganz passabel gelöst. #6 Wenn du fragst, wo bringen wir den E-Motor an, gehe ich davon aus, dass ihr vorhabt mit 2 Motoren zu fahren.|kopfkrat Ansonsten würde ich sagen, bringt ihn doch am Spiegel an und sucht euch einen guten Platz für den Tank und die Batterie.
> Nun, ich denke es wird ganz schön eng mir 2 Personen.



danke!!! nee wollten egtl nur 1 motor (e-motor) anbringen obwohl das teil bis 6 ps motoriesierbar ist aber auf unserem vereinssee sind benziner nicht erlaubt! was ich auch verstehen kann da der see wie schon erwänt nur mittelgross ist|wavey:

Nochwas zum schleppen ;+ ist für uns absolutes neuland haben uns jetz erstmal tieftauchende wobbler geholt von manns bzw. von rapalla die wir mit 2 mittelschweren spinnruten wurfgewicht bis ca. 50 g geschleppt haben der see müsste im durchschnitt so zwischen 5-12 metern tief sein wie finden wir die optimale tiefe zum schleppen bzw. erreichen diese hinterher auch ;+


----------



## Tiffy (26. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*

Moin Fabi,

auf kleinen Gewässern ist man mit kleinen Booten klar im Vorteil. Man ist beweglich und nicht von irgendeiner Infrastruktur abhängig. Aber immer dran denken zu überprüfen ob man auf dem Wunschgewässer auch vom Boot aus Angeln darf 

Wenn Du einen E-Motor da anbringen möchtest dann ändere die Rutenhalter so das du Platz dazwischen hast für den Motor der beim Schlauchboot am Heck angebracht wird. 

Danach zahle Deinen Partner aus und benutze das Boot alleine. Für zwei ist das echt ein bisschen klein 

Kauf Dir einen Karpfenstuhl und bringe da links und rechts je einen Rutenhalter. Den Karpfenstuhl dann nach hinten ausgerichtet in das Boot gestellt und befestigt. 

Sieht dann ungefähr so aus wie auf dem Foto.


----------



## Fabi84 (26. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Fabi,
> 
> auf kleinen Gewässern ist man mit kleinen Booten klar im Vorteil. Man ist beweglich und nicht von irgendeiner Infrastruktur abhängig. Aber immer dran denken zu überprüfen ob man auf dem Wunschgewässer auch vom Boot aus Angeln darf
> 
> ...



Danke für die Tips aber zu 2 macht angeln doch doppelt soviel spass!#6


----------



## fette beute (26. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*

wie ist es mit nem zweiten boot so könnt ihr noch efektiver fischen |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## french fish (26. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*

Hi Fabi84!
Willst du wirklich noch nen E-Motor einbauen?
Bedenke hierbei: Der Motor hat gewicht, und wenn du dir gleich noch nen Passenden Bleigel-Akku gönnst hat der mit 80A gut 20 - 25 kilo gewicht! (meiner wiegt 24 kilo bei 80 A...)
Wenn der See eh net so gross is kannst doch auch rudern, bleibste fit & dir wird nicht so schnell kalt in den frühen Morgenstunden... 

Du schreibst das es mit 2 Personen schon etwas eng ist, das kauf ich dir mit dem Photo sofort ab.
Unser Boot ist für 3 Mann, und wenn die Ausrüstung für 2 Mann + Motor + Akku ( .... ) im Boot sind haben wir zu zweit grad genug platz das es noch Spass macht... In das Schlauchboot einsteigen zum Angeln, ich glaub ich hätte Angst um die Ausrüstung...  allein ok, aber zu zweit...

greetz @ all


----------



## Seeolm (27. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*

@Fabi84

Vielleicht solltet Ihr eure Rutenhalter noch einmal überdenken. Wenn Ihr bei dieser Montage einen ordentlichen Biss bekommt, habt Ihr so viel Druck auf der Rute, dass es Probleme geben wird die Rute aus den Haltern zu bekommen.
Ich habe die Ruten lieber fast waagerecht zum Wasser und senkrecht zur Fahrtrichtung montiert. Dann kann ich sie aus geeigneten Haltern mit einer Hand entnehmen und durchladen.
Gruß Thomas
Boot Hinten.jpg


----------



## Seebaer (27. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*

Hallo Fabi

versucht es einfach aus ob das Boot ausreicht. Denke mit Bud Spencer möchte ich nit ns Boot, aber ein Versuch ist es jedenfalls wert nachdem Ihr Euch soviel Mühe gegeben habt.

Wünsche Euch viel Petri Heil 

Seebaer   <°)))))>><


----------



## Laksos (27. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*

Eigentlich ist es ein sehr "see"-tüchtiges Boot, das dürfte das kleinste der Bombard-Schlauchboote sein. Hauptsächlich wird das als Yacht-Tender verwendet, also zum Übersetzen von einem größeren vor Anker liegenden Schiffchen zum Hafensteg.
Das Bötchen hatte ich auch schon mal in Planung gehabt, war aber mir hochgewachsenem Hünen für Sohnemann und mich zusammen dann doch zu klein. Es gibt das Boot auch noch in 2 Nummern größer, das größte davon, AX3, ist dann auch schon ganz gut für 2 Angler brauchbar, sogar ostseetauglich. Diese Baureihe ist sicher eine der preisgünstigsten Profischlauchboote.
Ich denk aber, wenn es für euren kleinen Vereinssee sein soll, wird es schon irgendwie klappen und ausreichend sein. Dann dürft ihr eben nicht noch zusätzlich große Fische Fangen!|rolleyes


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*



> war aber mir hochgewachsenem Hünen für Sohnemann und mich zusammen dann doch zu klein


Wenn du "Hüne"  es schon sagst, dann muss da etwas Wahres dran sein.#6


----------



## Laksos (28. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*

Na ja, wer mich kennt ...!|rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (28. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*

mhm..... E-Motor schön und gut .... 
aber gerade wenn ihr Schleppangeln wollt, sollte die dazu gehörige Batterie ja lieber etwas größer als zu klein sein .... |rolleyes
Nimmt also bestimmt nicht wenig Platz weg denke ich ....


----------



## Tüdel (28. November 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*

Hallo Fabi84,

Das Boot ist schon ziiiieeeemlich klein, aber, wenn Ihr Euch an Bord gut organisiert sollte das klappen. In Sachen Bequemlichkeit könnt Ihr Euch so einiges abschmincken (z.B. Beinevertreten is' nich'). Der E-Motor gehört wie bereits von anderen gesagt an den Spiegel.
Ich würde bei einem Boot dieser Größe auf Rutenhalter gänzlich verzichten und die Rute in der Hand halten - macht sogar noch mehr Spaß, weil man den Biss direkt spürt.
Ausrüstungsmäßig auf jeden Fall nicht zu viel mitschleppen jeder eine Spinntasche mit den wichtigsten Ködern, Rachensperre, Priest und Zange. Evtl. kann man noch was rausreißen, indem man einen schwimmenden langstieligen Watkescher nimmt, der aussenbords 'gelagert' wird - sprich hinterher gezogen.
Besser auch für den Fall der Fälle Wechselklamotte im Auto haben.

Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch mit Eurem Boot viel Spaß und Petri Heil!

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## hopppe (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*

Moin,Moin
Irgendwie ist es ganz egal mit was man auf dem Wasser ist,Hauptsache ist man verhält sich nicht unvorsichtig und wird nicht Leichtsinnig.Mein erstes Boot war ein Schlauchboot,danach habe ich mich halbmeterweise bis an knappe 10 Meter rangearbeitet.Da muß dann auch die Familie mitziehen und man hat reichlich Arbeit und Kosten mit so nem Kahn.Mein jetziges Boot hat 5,5Meter(Crescent Hanö),macht weniger Arbeit und gefällt mir gut.Ich fahre aber auch ab und zu mit einem Freund zusammen in seinem Schlauchboot raus und es bringt bei geeignetem Wetter genauso viel Spaß.
Also,Du bist damit auf dem richtigen Weg und ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß.


----------



## Pilkman (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*

Moin, moin,

ich teile auch Laksos´ Vermutung, dass es sich um das Bombard AX1 bzw. Mini handelt. Und dann kann ich nur sagen: Zu zweit niemals! #t

Ich habe das Bombard AX1 bzw. Mini auch in Benutzung und zwar zum Ausfahren von Montagen und Anfüttern beim Karpfenangeln. Für den Zweck wird das Boot mit einem Minnkota Endura 30 angetrieben, die Batterie ist eine 90 Ah, ein Echolot läuft auch noch mit einem Saugnapfgeber am Spiegel. Absolut genial, schnell, wendig und sicher. Aber wirklich nur mit einer Person.

Wenn Du mit dem Boot angeln bzw. schleppen möchtest, mußt Du dir aber einfach mal vor Augen führen, dass man dann noch evtl. eine kleine Gerätekiste, einen Kescher und andere Utensilien ZUSÄTZLICH dabei hat und dann muss man sich schon ziemlich einschränken.

Also auszahlen würde ich Deinen Kumpel jetzt nicht unbedingt, aber sprecht Euch einfach ab und nutzt das Boot jeder für sich: Zu zweit wird das nichts, bzw. ist aufgrund des eher geringen Schlauchdurchmesser von knapp über 32cm risikoreicher.


----------



## Pilkman (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Diesem Boot?*

Achso, was ich ganz vergessen habe: Wenn ihr das Boot mit einem E-Motor nutzen wollt, müßt ihr den Rutenhalter in der jetzigen Fassung wieder demontieren. Andernfalls ist nämlich kein Platz am Spiegel.

Wie Tüdel schon sagte würde ich auf sowas der Einfachheit halber aber eh verzichten bzw. einen oder zwei einzelne Rutenhalter am Spiegel oder an einer selbstgebauten Sitzbank montieren. Es gibt bereits günstige und empfehlenswerte Modelle für knapp 10-15 Euro, ich erwähne hier nur mal die Danica-Halter, die auch öfter bei Ebay verkauft werden.


----------

